# I too have a HOA bid...



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack somebody else's thread so here goes...

53 Unit HOA, some have single drives some share a double wide drive. Almost all the drives are maybe 10 ft. in length which means backdragging only. There are a couple that could be done "conventionally". The front door entries would need shoveled and they are only 4-5 feet in length. The roadway in to the complex would need done and by my estimation traveling in a circle all the way around the complex it would be about 1800 feet or so. Plus the common parking areas. Lots of places to put snow. The only salt they want is at the curve in the roadway and even then they are hesitating because the concrete is being replaced there in a few weeks. I told them to consult the concrete contractor.

2" Trigger and I'm going to base the price on minimum 15 events. My thought is two Wranglers and a Pickup with a V-plow should be able to handle that (with shoveling) in 90 minutes? 45 shoveling, 45+ plowing.

This is my first foray into a larger task so I'm willing to listen to whatever you have to offer.

KB


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Pic is too small to see details, but you are not far off.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I wondered about that. Here is a link to the entire map.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.4704067,-81.8571691,289m/data=!3m


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.469777,-81.8569009,166m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1st ,go over there around midnight to see what the parking looks like at plowing time.Need to add in clean up time to this bid.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks easy in the Google Earth picture, but I'm with GV. Imagine it with all of the spaces filled with cars. Do you suddenly have to add a lot of time? I think so.


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad to get some confirmation from the three of you guys. Paying a night time visit was on my to do list for just that reason. I also need to follow up and find out if they are seeking a single season bid or multiple years.
This is my first salting bid but I don't think it will be too tough because they would just want a small section salted. Initially they only wanted it "when it was icy". I've already explained to them that salting doesn't work that way because who will define icy and how will they define it. One of my questions is addressing how and when that section gets salted. 
Can I feasibly cede that responsibility to the HOA? If I put the responsibility on them then that means I'm going to be at their beck and call and that certainly is not practical. But liability wise, maybe the best way to proceed? 

KB


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

fortywinks;1820702 said:


> Glad to get some confirmation from the three of you guys. Paying a night time visit was on my to do list for just that reason. I also need to follow up and find out if they are seeking a single season bid or multiple years.
> This is my first salting bid but I don't think it will be too tough because they would just want a small section salted. Initially they only wanted it "when it was icy". I've already explained to them that salting doesn't work that way because who will define icy and how will they define it. One of my questions is addressing how and when that section gets salted.
> Can I feasibly cede that responsibility to the HOA? If I put the responsibility on them then that means I'm going to be at their beck and call and that certainly is not practical. But liability wise, maybe the best way to proceed?
> 
> KB


I wouldn't want a single season bid, even though it is small. The shortest I'd do seasonal is 2 years.

If they don't want it all salted, make sure you have your lawyer draft a waiver of responsibility to keep the liability on them for not allowing salt. That generally gets people's attention and they choose to have salt applied.


----------

